# Evil Aquablock!!



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

This thing is pure evil! The part with sand doesn't even have water in it, and the instructions even says to only change 3/4ths of the water once a month!! Their care information is also all wrong, and even calls bettas "puddle fish." Why is it so evil, it kills me!!   

http://www.theaquablock.com/home/

Edit: I did send them a message though, which I posted below. Hopefully they will get back to me.

Your betta care information is inaccurate, and this product is inhumane. Bettas are tropical fish that require 2.5 gallons of water, temperatures in between 78-85 degrees F, and 100% water changes once every three days minimum.

Bettas also are not "puddle fish", they live in canals and rice paddies, which are shallow but actually quite large and expansive.

I would not buy this product or suggest it to anyone, especially since your animal care information is incorrect.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

ARRRRRRRRGH! I thought maybe you were exagerating a bit until I read this part:

"*the Betta fish can stay in the tank while cleaning! NO filters, NO pumps, NO mess!* 

The *AQUABLOCK* is constructed of heavy durable glass approximately 8''H x 8''L x 3''W. 

This is a recipe for Betta hell :shock:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just because they breath air makes it ok...........


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

How horrible D:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I REALLY need to stop googling bettas, it just makes me mad and I always find someone else to send angry emails to!!! So angry!!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> I REALLY need to stop googling bettas, it just makes me mad and I always find someone else to send angry emails to!!! So angry!!


Irritating isn't it? No end to the number of companies willing and eager to exploit the ignorance about these beautiful fish, but-

DON'T STOP WRITNG THOSE ANGRY EMAILS! ;-)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Feral said:


> Irritating isn't it? No end to the number of companies willing and eager to exploit the ignorance about these beautiful fish, but-
> 
> DON'T STOP WRITNG THOSE ANGRY EMAILS! ;-)


Haha, I definitely won't! It's just so hard to sound polite and intelligent when you're angry


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Haha, I definitely won't! It's just so hard to sound polite and intelligent when you're angry


I do understand  I have the same problem trying to educate rather than just vent when what I'd REALLY like to do is just reach through the monitor and strangle someone :lol:


----------



## FeistyFins (Dec 16, 2010)

3" wide?? Wth!! Thats horrible!! I'm going to email them later and give them a piece of my mind!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

They still haven't emailed me back, and I don't think they will


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

"*the Betta fish can stay in the tank while cleaning! NO filters, NO pumps, NO mess!* 

At first I thought you guys were going nuts...... :lol: what fish can you have in a tank while your cleaning it. Uh none you put them in another container while cleaning. with that kind of water changing your betta will die in a month. That's to much stress for a fish. And what if your betta jumps out duh:-?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Isn't this the dumbest thing you've ever seen? It just screams "BAD IDEA"


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

no kidding


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

LOLOLOL

I left them a message as well. Instead of an e-mail though I left them a phone number. Hopefully that will intrigue them enough to investigate. ;P

Here's the message I left, *it's a lie* but not one that's terrible or anything. 


"The aqua bock is a waste of money. I was horrified when my sister gave this to me as an early Christmas present. Thank God she didn't give me a fish as well. She said "[I'd] need to pick one for [myself]." 

I don't take care of fish but even I know that they should have more water in their living space. It doesn't even hold as much as I can drink in a day let alone enough to sustain the fish.

Plus I just did some research on the fish in the picture (It's a betta correct?) They require heat and daily water changes if you don't have a filter.

This contradicts your care information. I suggest you update your care information if you plan to keep selling your product.

Sure this could probably be a great gift for a betta owner if they wanted to scoop their fish out of a bigger cleaner space for a photoshoot. As it is probably much easier to take a picture of a fish when it has nowhere to hide. But that's it.

I'd start advertising it as a temporary container for photography purposes or a starter home only. And I'd stress STARTER quite heavily.

I am thoroughly unsatisfied with your product. And wont be recommending it to anyone.

also I'm going to have a talk with my sister as she has an Aquablock and a fish inside of it. Needless to say we'll probably be getting ourselves proper tanks for Christmas to make up for this mistake."



I hope I got my message across.

And for anyone that's interested I TOTALLY didn't leave my REAL number. I left the number for the Rejection Hotline for Topeka Kansas instead. XD


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

lol that's to good!!!!!:lol:+:lol:=:lol: that'll teach them alright:welldone:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha, YES!!! XD Thank you Wallywest, that is AWESOME! XD


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

hahaha, way to go Wallywest 

I lol'd at the "comes with a custom carrying case" I think I will also send them a message.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I've seen these in person and would never want to get one. Heaven forbid you need to take your fish out of it, the opening is so small and looks sharp. If you had to pour the betta out, he/she would probably get cut up. Or you would just cut yourself. 

And is this 'block' the same stuff they use to make walls with? The only thing this is suitable for is collecting pennies.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

This is hilarios!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

This is what I sent, not as good as Wallywest's but it helps get the point across.



> Your product the AquaBlock is way to small for just about any fish much less a Betta. Perhaps your company failed to research the Betta, its need for heated water, water changes, and a filter. Does the AquaBlock even have a lid? Bettas are known to jump. I'm sure the last thing you want your "stressed stockbrokers" wanting is their fish flopping around on their desk. The need for heated water is they are a tropical fish. Bettas are know to become lethargic in cold water. That can and will most likely lead to death of the fish. The size being 8"H x 8"L x 3"W means this "tank" holds less then 1 gallon of water. Many aquarium hobbiest would tell you a minimum stock size is 1" of fish per gallon of water. Betta fish are known to be on average 1.5" and are known to be up to 4". Also, Bettas can get sick easy and not having any filter would be daily water changes, and you would need conditioner for the water each time this was done. Even with a filtered aquarium you still need weekly water changes. Another thing, your sealed gravel and sand, prevents beneficial bacteria from growing, these bacteria help break down the ammonia and other important duties, if you know anything of the nitrogen cycle in a aquarium. This means your AquaBlock is basically useless, as it give nothing a Betta needs other then a container of water. The only thing I could think of to use the AquaBlock for is a temporary container for my fish as I clean his larger tank, then again I could do this with a much cheaper container.


What do you think? I think most of what I said is correct.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

pretty good I got a hoot out of the messages you are sending these guys!!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nicely written Busted!  Hopefully the company will reply back to someone!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Great letters, everyone! Maybe they will stop selling this soon. Ugh, what an awful product!!!

Has anyone tried calling their hotline yet? You will probably just get an answering machine, but maybe you can complain there?


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone read their "about betta fish" link? Forget puddles, these morons believe that wild bettas live in footprints left by rice patty workers. :frustrated:

Does ANY company research before making a product anymore?!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

> Robert,
> Good Afternoon.
> I will forward your comments to the right party.
> *L*
> ...


Lets see if it gets anywhere lol, just got this. Not really a update but it shows someones on the other end.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's mine:
Your "tank" is much too small. Bettas need at least 2.5 gallons, and they do need a filter and heater. Please do the right thing and take this off the market.

But seriously, why do these people need to know your adress?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

kaythenewbie said:


> Has anyone read their "about betta fish" link? Forget puddles, these morons believe that wild bettas live in footprints left by rice patty workers. :frustrated:
> 
> Does ANY company research before making a product anymore?!


I think that section was the worst thing I had ever read.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

"As carefree as a pet should be."?! 

There's no such thing as a carefree pet. *eyeroll*

Morons.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> "As carefree as a pet should be."?!
> 
> There's no such thing as a carefree pet. *eyeroll*
> 
> Morons.


A pet should not be carefree. That's the point of a pet. :-?


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

SERIOUSLY? OMG I GUESS THAT MEANS I CAN BUY EVERY ONE OFF THE SHELF IN WALMART AND DUMP THEM ALL IN MY CHLORINE SOAPY TAP WATER SINK TOGETHER AND FEED THEM 1 PELLET A DAY AND FOR WATER CHANGES I CAN JUST DO IT ONCE A DECADE AND OPEN THE PLUG OF THE SINK UNTIL ALL THE WATER IS GONE AND ADD MORE FROM THE FAUCET THINGY!:crazy:


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

kaythenewbie said:


> Has anyone read their "about betta fish" link?


*YES!* 'Also known as Japanese fighting fish' 

REALLY? 

:roll:


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

It's Siamese fighting fish! Don't they know_ anything_?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh lord, did they honestly call Japanese and Siamese the same thing??


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

YES! "The betta fish is also referred to as the Japanese Fighting fish and the Puddle Fish"

I can think of so many things wrong with that sentence....


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> YES! "The betta fish is also referred to as the Japanese Fighting fish and the Puddle Fish"
> 
> I can think of so many things wrong with that sentence....


:demented:


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

So much fail in one place.










This fits well, Ultimate Facepalm...


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I always write really nasty emails to these greedy freak offs multiple times....I find it relaxing to release my rage on them. hehe


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I also put my address as 867-5309 You Are Idiots Drive.

These freak offs who make Betta Death Traps don't have two brain cells to rub together, I would not expect a reply to anyone's emails...Even though the emails are all really good ;-) ...At best I hope they will convince some customer service reps to change jobs. 

Poor bettas.....


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> I always write really nasty emails to these greedy freak offs multiple times....I find it relaxing to release my rage on them. hehe


True ;-) People who make stuff up out of thin air for the sake of selling some fraud are painting targets on their backs as far as I'm concerned.

"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time"

-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Busted said:


> So much fail in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! XD Is there a larger image I can look at? XD I'd like to see the individual facepalms. 
And thanks everyone.  I'm getting pretty good at being sneaky when leaving reviews and stuff. =w=
also great job on the other letters/reviews. =]


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! XD Is there a larger image I can look at? XD I'd like to see the individual facepalms.


Here you go-

http://media.photobucket.com/image/ultimate%20facepalm/mex_hustler/4C_Related/Epic_Ultimate_Facepalm_of_Epicness_.jpg

click on image to enlarge


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I E-Mailed them. Here is my post:
This product is definately not appropriate for a betta fish. They need at lest 2.5 gallons, 5+ is better. And a tank that small needs 100% daily water changes. Bettas are tropical and need heaters. They do NOT live in small puddles, and they are Siamese Fighting fish, not Japanese. Your info is all wrong. These do look nice, for a temporary photoshoot. Do some research and remake this product.

And I put my address as, "Why Do you need to Know?"


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, and from the same people- a years supply of Betta food, *$2.50 !*

http://www.theaquablock.com/store/proddetail_accessories.asp?prod=food_tonic

Must be some good stuff, huh? :shock:


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

omfgggg these peeps need to be backslapped 6 ways from Sunday I'm not even playin ...
my patience is growing thiiiiin

ONE PELLET PER DAYYYY W.T.H????

*brain explodes*


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL! A year? I want some!-Sarcastic-


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol I made this up and sent it in:



> I don't think this is a very good product. One of my friends gave me a never before used, brand new aquablock. Of course I went out and bought myself one of those cute little fish in the cups, those Bettas. The first fish I chose was very healthy, very active.
> 
> Well, he died within a month in this thing after listening to your care instructions. I got another Betta, thinking it was a fluke. This one died, too. Once more, I got a Betta. Once more, it died. I'm giving up on the aquablock, it seems to be a fish death trap.


And for address and phone number I put non'ya buisness :-D

This product is so dumb and cheap. "japanese fighting fish" :roll:


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

EDIT:
Never ming lol someone got it already.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...lated/Epic_Ultimate_Facepalm_of_Epicness_.jpg


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL I just realized the dumb dumbs who run the aquablock thingy are probably freaked out wondering why there was a sudden spike in messages against their product (don't tell them about this website, or they'll make an account and start threads saying "My puddlefish loves his new aquablock)


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I told them they are out of their GD tiny minds if they think this hunk of junk is worth $30!!!!!
I told them the Hawkeye 5G w/ filter & light is the same price & a glass 10G + heater is too. 
WHO pays $30 for less than a gallon??? arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghukhjmhnjdfksjmsnHUJKHGUK

Ok...going to bed now....stupid companies make me sleepy...


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

*"* arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghukhjmhnjdfksjmsnHUJ KHGUK" ?

ROTFL! Strangely enough, I think I understood this


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Puddlefish


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> LOL I just realized the dumb dumbs who run the aquablock thingy are probably freaked out wondering why there was a sudden spike in messages against their product (don't tell them about this website, or they'll make an account and start threads saying "My puddlefish loves his new aquablock)


I bet you're right! Anyone shows up here telling us about their new puddlefish better be joking, totally naive or I'm gonna pounce 'em.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

LOLOL Feral you're awesome! XD And YAY Keep up the dissatisfied reviews! XD

The only good use I could think of for this thing would be an actual fish coffin. I'd wrap my fish up put it in the aquablock, seal the top with plexi glass or thick acrylic and aquarium sealant, then bury it in the yard.

Or like someone else said: storage. 

Also I suppose it could be a great picture frame for a picture of you fish.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the piggy jar idea, rofl that one really made me laugh.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Feral said:


> I bet you're right! Anyone shows up here telling us about their new puddlefish better be joking, totally naive or I'm gonna pounce 'em.


LOL!!!!!!!!! XD

Your avatar, your username being "Feral" and the fact that you'd pounce them! XD

WHOA they want 30 dollars for it? XD How did I miss that? XD That's such a SUPREME waste of money. XD


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Guys, I just got a new puddlefish. He seems to be happy in his aquablock! This thing is so easy to care for. Do they actually come from japan?

You can pounce me now! LOL


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Hey Guys, I just got a new puddlefish. He seems to be happy in his aquablock! This thing is so easy to care for. Do they actually come from japan?
> 
> You can pounce me now! LOL


No good, I know you- you're faking it ;-)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is that an invitation to the rest of the forum as well? ;]

(LOL I wish it was still be a creeper "day"! XD)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel a bit better now having flamed this company... though, I think I bluffed a bit... XD;

Did this company even consider researching betta fish before making this product? All your facts are wrong. I have links I would give you, but it's easier to make you take the time to truely research about bettas.

What you are doing is cruel. Fish excrete ammonia via their gills, and in small spaces, it buils up quickly. Have you ever been burned by pure ammonia? Whether or not you have, chances are you probably know it'll be extremely painful.

Now imagine living in a small space, your closet per say, soaking in a diluted solution of pure ammonia for a month. Painful, yeah? Well, that's what you're basically subjecting any betta fish to.

Bettas, like any living creature, have specific needs. They are tropical fish from Thialand, and as such, need tropical temperatures (go figure).

Because such a tiny space is impossible to heat and keep clean, a 2.5 gallon or larger tank is needed. Even in a 2.5 gallon tank, you would have to do 50% water changes and One hundred% water changes weekly.

I wouldn't ever use your product, not even to hold my betta fish in while doing a water change. It's an overpriced POS. Please take your product off the market, or I will contact PETA, explain the situation and about bettas, and then we'll see what happens.

Thank you for your time, have a wonderful day.
-JK


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

YES! I love the PETA part at the end JK, that would scare any company! PETA can be quite terrifying


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> YES! I love the PETA part at the end JK, that would scare any company! PETA can be quite terrifying


That and highly annoying 

I have a PETA sticker I got in a .50 machine. says P.E.T.A. People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, of course they would scare anyone. I mean, they're a pack of raving (possibly rabid) animal fanatics who think some animals are better off dead than in captivity. They wreak havoc on companys they dislike, and propaganda is their main tool. Masses of people are touched by their typically over exaggerated stories, leading to masses of mad people.... (I have nothing against PETA except for it's unwillingness to listen ) Lol, we'll see what happens, I might just follow through with the threat if I get bored enough XP

XD Busted, I have a bookmark that says that.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL Nice JKfish!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol, PETA... Good intentions, badly misguided... did anyone hear about the Un-Happy Meals they gave to children at McDonald's?? LOL, that's not going to help their cause any XD

Nothing against them, but crazy publicity stunts like that will just make everyone think they are nuts and no one will take them seriously.

And well... they have a few too many radicals for my taste 

Found the link: http://www.slashfood.com/2009/08/07/peta-unhappy-meals-targeting-kids/

Now we should just sic peta on the Aquablock! XD


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I remember the UnHappy meal. They will probably make a "DeathBlock"


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL! With a dead fishy inside XD Not funny, but a fake one given out to people at petstores would really turn some heads! Their expressions would be priceless!!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Care:
> AquaBlock will not assume any responsibility for any pet or anything inserted in the AquaBlock, since care (maintenance) is the responsibility of owner.


Wow, contradictions are everywhere. This was in their policy. Tsk Tsk Tsk...

Short but angry email coming their way...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Your Name: Concerned Fish Keeper
> 
> Address: 1234 Kuiper Lane, Oortcloud, Sirus A *(Told you I lived 5 light-years southwest of Pluto!)*
> 
> ...


It has been completed. 



AHHHAHHAHAHAaaahahaahhahahahHAHAHhahah!!!!!!

http://www.thebalancingact.com/BA_video_player_embed_2009.swf?v=LKVI2924G01476

>:O


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, that video made me want to vomit! How horrible that they are selling this thing on television!!!!  

I love how the woman says bettas live nine years, what a bunch of bull. It's very rare for them to live over 4 years!

NOOOO and she calls them puddle fish!!! :O :O They do not live in footprints!!!!!!!! And did anyone else see that ADF in the aquablock???

And they didn't acclimate that betta! D: And one food pellet a day D:

This is absolutely horrid.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Agreed, I wouldn't mind beating her with those aquablocks too... Theres just so many things wrong with the aquablock, and the sites information. :BIGangry:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I sent them another message:

I watched this video and I am appalled. 

http://www.thebalancingact.com/BA_video_player_embed_2009.swf?v=LKVI2924G01476

Bettas do not live for nine years, most only live four at the most. Bettas are not puddle fish, and do not live in footprints. They actually live in canals and rice paddies. African Dwarf Frogs do not have the same care requirement as bettas, and cannot survive long in an aquablock. Bettas need at least 3 food pellets a day. Betta fish also need a heater because they are tropical fish, even Petco's care sheets say they need a heater. Water needs to be changed 100% daily in a container that small or the fish will get fin rot or ammonia poisoning. The woman in the video did not acclimate the betta to the new water either, which can send a fish into shock.

This is an awful product, and I am reporting this to PETA if you don't make some changes.

(Sorry JK, I kinda stole your line )


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you guys think this might work? I wonder if those Aquablock people are listening...


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope it does work, you never know unless we try


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an email to PETA saved as a draft in my inbox, if they don't reply back or change anything in a few months I might just send it  (Most likely wont send it, we don't want PETA going nuts on all betta tanks, just really needed to rant ) I would like to see all of those .5 gallon "tanks" and AquaBlocks banned.

Edit: Definitely not sending that email, PETA believes a betta needs 10 gallons of water minimum O_O


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> http://www.thebalancingact.com/BA_video_player_embed_2009.swf?v=LKVI2924G01476


Run Samantha, run to the pet store and don't stop until you get there and buy something better for your fishy! 

The aquablock... Dumbest Product Ever. :roll:


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

omg that tank is HORRIBLE!



TaylorW said:


> YES! I love the PETA part at the end JK, that would scare any company! PETA can be quite terrifying





JKfish said:


> Yeah, of course they would scare anyone. I mean, they're a pack of raving (possibly rabid) animal fanatics who think some animals are better off dead than in captivity. They wreak havoc on companys they dislike, and propaganda is their main tool. Masses of people are touched by their typically over exaggerated stories, leading to masses of mad people.... (I have nothing against PETA except for it's unwillingness to listen ) Lol, we'll see what happens, I might just follow through with the threat if I get bored enough XP


 I agree. they are a bunch of extremist nutcases!



TaylorW said:


> Lol, PETA... Good intentions, badly misguided... did anyone hear about the Un-Happy Meals they gave to children at McDonald's?? LOL, that's not going to help their cause any XD
> 
> Nothing against them, but crazy publicity stunts like that will just make everyone think they are nuts and no one will take them seriously.
> 
> ...


omg that just WEIRD!!! and did you see kentucky fried cruelty?? http://www.kentuckyfriedcruelty.com/


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

That video is hideous. How will that girl feel when her fish dies in two months? Oh? They are supposed to live nine years, maybe it just got really sick. Then her next three will die. Imagine if 1,000 people had the Aquablock, and each bought four fish. That would be 4,000 dead fish, correct? How will these _stressed stockbrokers_ feel when their fish dies? Hopefully someone takes initiative and researches PROPER care.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

shinybetta said:


> That video is hideous. How will that girl feel when her fish dies in two months? Oh? They are supposed to live nine years, maybe it just got really sick. Then her next three will die. Imagine if 1,000 people had the Aquablock, and each bought four fish. That would be 4,000 dead fish, correct? How will these _stressed stockbrokers_ feel when their fish dies? Hopefully someone takes initiative and researches PROPER care.


^+1


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I completely agree shinybetta!! It was terrible to watch them give that child an AquaBlock..... Just awful.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Aqua Blockheads. :|

You can use a jackhammer to try and get through but they won't listen. I'm going to jump on the letter bandwagon here


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice one.... Aqua Blockheads!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

kaythenewbie said:


> Has anyone read their "about betta fish" link? Forget puddles, these morons believe that wild bettas live in footprints left by rice patty workers. :frustrated:
> 
> Does ANY company research before making a product anymore?!


I was going to comment about that part too. If you think about how would the betta get to the footprint puddle in the first place? Do they sprout legs and walk there? I also dont like how they say it is all glued down and is perfect a child to have. that is encouraging parents to buy it for their *rambunctious *kids to shake it around. "oh what a perfect gift! Little Timmy wont get the gravel everywhere!"


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

How much do you want to bet the person receiving doesn't even glance over them and then deletes them? 


> JK
> Good Morning.
> I will forward your comments to the right party.
> *L*
> ...


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

They probably glance over, then think "Those idiots, they don'y know how to care for a puddlefish!" But, oh are they wrong!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really doubt they are convinced by a wacko animal extremist group. It would be epic if someone in the IBC sent a letter. I am pretty sure they eould be shocjed if a ptofessuonal breeder showed them up.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

JKfish: I got the exact same reply as you did -.- unless you give them a good review, they probably just ignore your message. Aquablocks are for plastic plants. Not fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> I'm not going to lie, that video made me want to vomit! How horrible that they are selling this thing on television!!!!
> 
> *I love how the woman says bettas live nine years, what a bunch of bull. It's very rare for them to live over 4 years!*
> 
> ...


Bettas can live that long in extrmemely rare cases, most die within 4 years.

Bettas have been observed spawning in flooded hoof prints but they're connected into a much larger area of water plus it rains all the time.

Just some random info but we all hate Aquablock


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sucks they are showing that video on Lifetime. Maybe my bf is right and Lifetime does suck lol Stupid Aqua Blockheads


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I have seen these in store-there is a small round hole on top, once you put a betta in the only way you could get it out would be by pouring it out..
i hate this, I sent them an email as well, but it wasn't nice so i won't repost.
Anyhow, it's anything for a buck..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I threw up in my mouth watching the video.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I do not know to copy a thread but maybe someone should send them a link to this thread 
*Mythbuster: Do bettas really live in "tiny" puddle*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's a sticky in the Betta Care section I think.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Bettas can live that long in extrmemely rare cases, most die within 4 years.
> 
> Bettas have been observed spawning in flooded hoof prints but they're connected into a much larger area of water plus it rains all the time.
> 
> Just some random info but we all hate Aquablock


I know the can live that long, but nine years is not the average life span, especially in an aquablock :/


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Time for me to go do what I do best-

Be a total jerk with a smile on my face while making them feel stupid.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what I sent, from a fake account I have on Yahoo (The name is fake too, Shana Mosner is a person I made up, not my real name):

Hello,

I would just like to inform you that this product has absolutely nothing a Betta fish needs in it.

A Betta fish (Also known as a SIAMESE fighting fish) requires a number of things, and these are the very minimum:
1) At least 2.5 gallons of space
2) A heater of some sort- Bettas require water with a temperature between 76 and 82 degrees Fahrenheit.
3) Loose gravel that can collect beneficial bacteria.
4) Places to hide.
5) A filter is HIGHLY recommended. It keeps the tank and the Betta healthy.
6) Dechlorinator. This is important, as Betta fish can and will get Ammonia poisoning which will kill them if their water is not treated.
7) Pellet food especially made for Bettas. Bettas have a stomach the size of one of their eyes- they should not be overfed.

Basically, to put it bluntly, you really need to do some research and revise your design and your information on here, otherwise you'll lose money. 

I spent $15 total to get a 10-gallon tank for my Betta fish, and he loves it.

If someone can spend that much for something that large, what makes you think they'll spend $30 for a container that doesn't even do the Betta any good? 

I could go buy a 25-gallon aquarium for $30. 

You should really rethink this entire idea.

Sincerly yours, 
Shana Mosner.


Address: Why do you care?
Phone #: 1-800-LEARN-SOMETHING


LOL I enjoy this sooo much


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I should do one...time to find that smiley that says CENSORED.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay, another great letter!! Thanks for all the letters everyone!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I put my adress as 123 Nowhere Lane and my phone as 123-456-7890. I also said my name was Teagan Miller.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

4 things about the video:
1.Bettas are not low maintence.
2.If they think they are bringing you the "best" products, they are wrong.
3.They do not make a great gift! You should never give a fish as a gift without asking first.
4.Why is this person giving a 7 year old a fish? It will probably die in a few days!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> 4 things about the video:
> 1.Bettas are not low maintence.
> 2.If they think they are bringing you the "best" products, they are wrong.
> 3.They do not make a great gift! You should never give a fish as a gift without asking first.
> 4.Why is this person giving a 7 year old a fish? It will probably die in a few days!


I agree with all you said, but especially #3- Dumping an additional responsibility in a persons lap and calling it a gift is a setup for creating problems for the person *and* the pet!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, and the lady made it sound like they were good gifts for any occasion!

What makes me the most sad though, is all the people who will watch the video and buy this thing because they don't know any better!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I wrote a story about the fish in the video. It's called "Buddy's Tale."

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57660


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

betta fish crazy said:


> I wrote a story about the fish in the video. It's called "Buddy's Tale."
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57660


 
Ive been writing about the Aqua Block of Death too!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57593


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow ever since this thread came up I see people mentioning aqua blocks all over the site. Good job Taylor informing everyone. SHEESH once again I would like to say those aqua block peoples are DUMB DUMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

baylee767 said:


> Wow ever since this thread came up I see people mentioning aqua blocks all over the site. Good job Taylor informing everyone. SHEESH once again I would like to say those aqua block peoples are DUMB DUMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Meschevious Laughter*

Ze plan, it iz working. MUAHAHAHA

Seriously, now that has taken over the site, we need to get word out onto the internets! >
THE AQUABOCK IS GOIN' DOWN!


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree.

INTERNETS HEER WE COOM!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

YES!!  I am so glad that I got everyone motivated to kill the aquablock! 

What's even worse, I saw the exact same product at Lowe's, the hardware store, with out the sand and plant. It was NOT being sold for bettas, but you're just supposed to fill it up with decorative things like marbles and sit it in your house. 

What drives me nuts is the AquaBlock company stole this product, fills it with sand and shoves a fish in it, then sells it for triple the price -__-


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> What drives me nuts is the AquaBlock company stole this product, fills it with sand and shoves a fish in it, then sells it for triple the price -__-


That's capitalism for you but for heavens sake, PLEASE let's not invent a use for it that is harmful, then invent a bunch of nonsense to make it look good!

This is parody, but it's funny because it's true:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/115713/saturday-night-live-irwin-mainway

Got to love the Bag 'O Glass :shock:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I think we should try to take down those .5 gallon kits LFS sell for bettas.... 

What I find ironic is that www.petsmart.com recommends at least one gallon per betta... yet it sells .5 gallon kits.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Feral said:


> That's capitalism for you but for heavens sake, PLEASE let's not invent a use for it that is harmful, then invent a bunch of nonsense to make it look good!
> 
> This is parody, but it's funny because it's true:
> 
> ...


Wow. The AquaBlock definitely fits in with those products! XD


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

*give Taylor an AquaBlock for Christmas*  lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow.
"Clean them once a month!"
What? In a tiny tank like that? They are idiots (sorry, but I am right)
"The betta can stay in while cleaning"
If you want them to die.
"Feed them one pellet a day!"
How big of a pellet? :\
"Bettas can survive 5 days with no food fine"
Only if they are well fed, humdrum. 
LIESSS!
Sorry, I gone insane DX


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh and about the video... I LOLed when (right after the pellet was dropped in) the lady said "He will sense the pellet is in there, and when he is hungry he'll come to eat it." When he's hungry! He'll eat it the moment he "senses" It, no matter how hungry he is. And I just love how she says "sense" So what, the Betta has radar? XD It was just a funny line.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> *give Taylor an AquaBlock for Christmas*  lol


YAY! Now I'll have room for three more bettas and a goldfish!  *claps hands and jumps up and down like a slap-happy person*

Edit: I found the youtube video, go post angry comments now! XD I was the first to comment and dislike, I'm so proud :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw24MU2Q4A4


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I commented on it. she said the food lasts 2 years at one pellet a day so there is about 750 pellets. see momma I can count lol


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone get a email back yet other then the "Ill make sure it gets to the right department"???


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope, no reply back :/


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im gonna flag the video for Animal Abuse. :lol:


----------



## bribri92 (Dec 26, 2010)

Did some creeping around and stumbled upon this article detailing the origins of the company that created the Aquablock:

http://www.allbusiness.com/company-activities-management/business-ethics-corporate/15365250-1.html

A man named Bruce Glenn is behind this atrocity!!! We must rally against him and the Aquablock!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

bribri92 said:


> Did some creeping around and stumbled upon this article detailing the origins of the company that created the Aquablock:
> 
> http://www.allbusiness.com/company-activities-management/business-ethics-corporate/15365250-1.html
> 
> A man named Bruce Glenn is behind this atrocity!!! We must rally against him and the Aquablock!


Perhaps we can send emails directly to HIM! :twisted:


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Today I tried to contact this company via telephone, and I got a recording. It then said to leave a message after the beep, but then I heard "Memory Full" and the phone hung up. This thing angers me so much. I wrote them a "strongly worded" letter.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

maybe we should start a betta page on FB? all for the good things, like proper tank size, good breeding, ect, and against the bad, like horrid tanks like this, mass-breeding, fighting, ect. o3o


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

My mother got me this aquablock as a Christmas gift a few weeks ago. I didn't know much about fish then, and got a betta for my new "tank." The betta I got lived for exactly 37 hours before it died. The second betta lived 56 hours. I followed all the steps on your website. So I did some more research. That's when I figured out that all your information is FALSE. Now I've learned my lesson. My betta currently lives in a 25 gallon tank, filtered and heated, with caves and live plants. I would not recommend this product to anybody unless they wanted to use this product for burning rituals. I would appreciate a reply even though I know I won't get one.

This is my letter


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> I REALLY need to stop googling bettas, it just makes me mad and I always find someone else to send angry emails to!!! So angry!!


...and stop asking friends about Betta's who then tell you.

*Conversation I had last night with a friend*

Friend: "Oh I had a Betta, I kept him in a Mason Jar!" 

Me: "How big was that?"

Friend: "Oh like a liter."

Me: "That was much too small! When did you clean the water?"

Friend: "Alot! Like whenever the water turned brown!" 

Me: "...erm... how long did he live?"

Friend: "Oh like a year!" 

Me: "1. They CAN survive in small spaces but in the wild thats often in dry seasons and... well when it rains (it pours) and they get more water. 2. You should have done daily water changes. 3. Betta's can live for 6yrs." 

Friend: "Oh no! Are you saying I was a terrible fish owner!?" 

Me: "... not to be mean... but yes." 

(I get MEAN now when people do this kinda stuff... misinformed or nothing it's still cruelty)


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

How dare you say this if he changed the water weekly it would be fine I keep alot of mine in mason jars and they're all fine and happy acourse I don't wait until it's brown I just do it weekly. I have been trying to upgrade some of my bettas to gallon tanks and sorritys (for females) I have about 5 1 gallon tanks hopefully I'll get more. Like I said my bettas have been living for awhile in mason jars all healthy and happy.


that dosen't make him a bad fish owner just unexperienced.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not sure I agree with you, Ethan.

Anyways, After my letter to the Aquablock company, surprisingly, they wrote back! This is my letter, than their reply. 

Comments: My mother got me this aquablock as a Christmas gift a few weeks ago. I didn't know much about fish then, and got a betta for my new "tank." The betta I got lived for exactly 37 hours before it died. The second betta lived 56 hours. I followed all the steps on your website. So I did some more research. That's when I figured out that all your information is FALSE. Now I've learned my lesson. My betta currently lives in a 25 gallon tank, filtered and heated, with caves and live plants. I would not recommend this product to anybody unless they wanted to use this product for burning rituals. I would appreciate a reply even though I know I won't get one.

Their reply: Duncan,
I am sorry to hear about your betta fish, there may have been something wrong with the AquaBlock.
If you could give me us a call, we would be more than happy to replace it for you.
I have also forwarded your comments to the president of our company.
Have a nice day.
Lynne
888-927-8225


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

It sounds like a letter they send to most people... that response doesn't even make sense. "There may have been something wrong with your aquablock"??? 

They haven't written me back. TBH I think that is a fake reply.

Stupid aquablock. *kicks box and folds arms* I bet if you called in they woud say "Welcome to aquablock phone lines, Bella tanks! How can... uh..." *hangs up* Then you try calling again. 

"Welcome to aquablock phone lines,.... Be....tta tanks! How can I help you?"

"Yes I'd like to return this-"

hangs up.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I know! I completely agree with you baylee767. 

Their reply has absolutely nothing to do with my comment. It is definitely a fake reply. They just change the names. And why would I need a replacement if in the comment I said that I already have a 25 gallon tank? But the letter makes a little sense, because it says "I am sorry to hear about your betta fish." I bet they just have a bunch of letters written for each different comment and they copy and paste or something.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> maybe we should start a betta page on FB? all for the good things, like proper tank size, good breeding, ect, and against the bad, like horrid tanks like this, mass-breeding, fighting, ect. o3o


Yes!!! call it save betta fish or proper betta care or something. I was looking for one yesterday and none of them have any good info.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Duncan13 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you, Ethan.
> 
> Anyways, After my letter to the Aquablock company, surprisingly, they wrote back! This is my letter, than their reply.
> 
> ...



what do u not agree with? I mean everyone trys there best to get a big tank for there fish well I do now since I've been trying to upgrade my bettas to a 1 gallon tank each? It is expensive and takes up space if I was to get 23 1 gallon tanks for all my bettas at 10 apiece that would cost 230 dollars! 

I hope none of you think I'm a bad person for what I keep my fish in.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Just like you can keep a dog in a tiny crate you can keep a betta in a tiny container it will live doenst mean it is happy, and just because it can survive doesnt mean its right. If I ever meet the man who invented them I will stick my foot in a unspeakable place.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my bettas are all in 2 gallon Kritter Keepers, at $10 each., i'd gladly spend 230 to house all my bettas in two a piece! once i get a job, i'm buying a 29 and a 46 from someone near me, at, i think it's $20 each cause they both have a crack in them, then i'm spending who knows how much to get the glass replaced. but, then, people like me, who only have 6 or so bettas, have it a bit easier than breeders. as long as you keep the water clean and warm, house them however you like. :/ won't mean they're thriving, though.

anyways, back on topic! how about something corny, like Better Bettas? x-x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 3 females in 1 gallon containers. It's a little more work to do frequent water changes but they're doing fine. The rest of mine are in1.5 to 2.5 gallons. Smaller containers are fine as long as water changes are kept up with. I do agree that bettas are happier in larger containers, but I'm sure a betta wouldn't be happy in a dirty 10 gallon.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I have 3 females in 1 gallon containers. It's a little more work to do frequent water changes but they're doing fine. The rest of mine are in1.5 to 2.5 gallons. Smaller containers are fine as long as water changes are kept up with. I do agree that bettas are happier in larger containers, but I'm sure a betta wouldn't be happy in a dirty 10 gallon.



yeah as long as you keep the water changes up to time I'm happy someone agrees with me


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I really don't think that they really thought that though very well they should consider announcing they apologize for false information on their product. Doubt they would do that though.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

TwilightNite said:


> I really don't think that they really thought that though very well they should consider announcing they apologize for false information on their product. Doubt they would do that though.


Old thread is old


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, I know this is random and off topic, but I'm surprised my thread is still up and going! XD

Hmm, I think it will take me a long time to read it all! 

Edit: Crap, was this dead and did I just revive it? *facepalms*


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> LOL, I know this is random and off topic, but I'm surprised my thread is still up and going! XD
> 
> Hmm, I think it will take me a long time to read it all!
> 
> Edit: Crap, was this dead and did I just revive it? *facepalms*


LOL it's okay, someone else accidently revived it. XD


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

it said that in the tank, they only get 3 PINTS OF WATER. they would need more room just to die!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

UUurg!  people need the get the d*mn facts on bettas, separate fantasy from fact. Yeah bettas can " survive" in puddles but its the same as keeping a dog in a closet and feeding it one a day. Torture. I will beat anyone to a living pulp if I catch them keeping a betta in those stupid vases with the plant covering the top and argue with me saying they eat the plant roots. At Walmart they have these d*mn tiny 1/3 gal blocks for fish and they are like $14. If I didnt work there Id break them LOL. What also pisses me off is when ppl feed their bettas flakes or floating wheat- based pellets. 

FYI not all bettas need heaters. My babies have filters and thermometers but I use very warm water in my tank which is covered with a secure lid to trap humidity. No matter how hot or cold it gets in my apt, their water is ALWAYS 75 F- 80 F


----------



## product08 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hate it, this is why I really wanna just buy every Betta I can. If I had the space and the money I would.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

This thing is just abusive. I sent them a letter telling them I recieved a previously owned one and that it's plant shredded Akira beyond recognition and told them that it made him bleed. (I know it's a total lie but hit them where it hurts right?)


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

man, if was brave and financially stable enough, id totally sue their company. I am gonna complain to them. 3 pints is like the size of the milk cartons at elementry schools...... torture. Maybe we out ta lock them in a small glass closet for a week see how they like it. >: D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this thread is originally from december, died, got revived a couple months later, died again, and once again has been revived


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

WTH do they mean the rocks stay glues down!? Aquarium rocks should be replaced once a month!!! OmG their fake plant takes up even more space! An the plastic looks waaaaayyyy too hard and sharp. Id never put any water babies in that...  not even a tiny little tetra. somethimes I think a rich person made this product because he was bored and wanted to see how many ppl flip out. I think its halarious this company needs to brush up on science and understand the cycles of ammonia, nitrate and nitrites. They are prolly mentally retarded bored outta their mind and they are gonna get sued off their butt for animal cruelty.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

well, I know this thread is super old(1169 days old), but I think that it may need to be revived, given that nothing n this website has changed! Well, I think they did disabled the contact button, as it isn't working. http://theaquablock.com/
(Old link doesn't work anymore)


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

My favorite is the "Made in the USA with pride"....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they ARE offering a larger tank now, but it's still just a gallon. and many of the options for the one gallon have SEA SHELLS in them...


----------

